# اقوال جميلة جدا عن الحب والفراق



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

شكسبير
................

إذآ كُنت رجلاً ب معّنى آلكلمهْ ,
! .. فلإ تسمح لـ فتإة إن تبّكي
و إذآ , كُنت تحبْ تلكَ آلفتإة فلإ تدعهإ تغيب عنكَ ’
… و إذآ كُنت تعشقهّإ فلآ تسمح لهإ بـ آلرحيِل”


كنـت اعـلـم ان فـى الحـب مـوتـى وبـالـرغـم مـن ذلـك احـبـبـت وهـا انـا الان احـتـضـر
وامـوت فـى صـمـت


ســـألت قلــبي: هل تقدر على فراقه ؟
بـــكـى , وقال: فراقك أهون من فراقه

ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء


الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!



أحببت انسان رغم أنه ابكانى .. وأبكيت انسان رغم انه أحبنى
وفى الاثنين هناك جرح .. فعذرا أيها الحب .. لكن لا أريد ان يتأذى أحد


كل مافي الأمر هو أنني طفلتك
...!!!
التي لا تجيد أبدا مواجهة الدنيا في غيابك


تعلمت من الحياة .. أن دموعى لن تجرح سوى قلبى .. لن تشعر بها سوى روحى .. لن
تترك أثار قهرها سوى على خدى ! تعلمت من الحياة أن أكتب أحزانى .. ألامى ..
جروحى بيدى على جدار قلبى وأجعلها كالسر المدفون بنبض قلبى .. لا تراها
سوى عينى .. لا تحفظ سرها سوى روحى! تعلمت من الحياة أنه لا مخلوقاً على
............وجه الأرض سيحبنى .. سيخاف على .. سيحافظ على سوى أنا فقط وليس غيرى




صعب جـدآ . . أن تعطي إنسآن گل حبگ وتفگيرگ و حياتگ وهُو لا يستطيع حتى أن يعطيگ بعضْـاً من وقته ليسّأل عنگ وعن أخبآرگ 



ليس آلوجع في آيآم آلفقد آلأولى ،، بل حين تأتي آلأيآم آلسعيدة ، فتجد أن من يستطيع مشآركتك بشكل أعمق وأكبر .. قد "رحل" .



حِين تُحِبْ : إسأَلْ نَفسِكْ مآذّا تسَتطّيِعَ أنْ تُقدّم لمِنَ أحَببِتَه ..! إنَ كَانْ الــ [ الفرَاغ ] هُو جَوآبُكْ لهَ فَإرحَلْ وُدعَ عنِكْ الحُبْ جَآنِباً ..



اذا وضعت المراه راسها على صدر من تحب .... فاعلم ان بداخلها شعور جميل لا تقدر ان تصفه بالكلام


قدْ تجد مَع غيري مَا لمَ تجدْه مَعي
لڪْنّ ڪْنّ علي يقينّ لنّ ولمَ تجدْ مَع غيري مَا ڪْان لڪْ مَعي


كـــم تمنيـــــــت ان يكــــــــــووون لــى حبيـــــب ~~ كمبــــــــــــارك ~~ .... اقـــــــــوول له ارحــــــــل ولا يــــرحــــــل ...!!!


عِندَمَا يَخطأ فِي حَقّكَ مَن تُحب ؛ فَ إنّ قَلبكَ يتفطّر حُزناً لَا كُرهاً وتبقى تُحبّه وأكثر
فَ العَقلُ هُوَ مَن يَغضب لِ خطئه لَا القلب


ان سألوك يوما عني...قل لهم غادرتنى ..تلك التى حين اكون مع سواها تموت الف الف مرة ...ولايعلم بأمر موتها سواها



عجبآ لهذه الدنيا..تجمعنا..ونحن لا نعرف بعضنا البعض..ثم ..تفرقنا..بعدما صرنا. اقرب الناس لبعض...!!



لم أطلب منك أحد مستحيلات الدنيا ،
ولم أفكر يوماً نيل ما لم تستطع تلبيته لي !

أردتك أنت فقط .. !!
كما أحببتك ..
...
أيُعقل بأنك أحد مستحيلات هذه الأرض ؟!
...أم أن أمنياتي هي من كانت خارج حدود الواقع ؟!


كنت اهتم برش العطر عليه حتى منعني بغرور
وقال لي ليس هكذا تعطريني !!!!
فضمني الى صدره وقااال .... هـــــكذااا أتعــــــــــطر


ســــــأحــبـــــه .. لــــ الــدرجـــــة الــتـــــي أفـــســــــده فــيـــــــهاا ..
فـــــــلا يــعـــــود صـــالــحـــــاً لــــــالــحـــــــب مــــن بــعـــــدي


تجميعي 
​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 مارس 2011)

ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء

روووووووووعة
 تسلمي حبيبتي  ​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ســـألت قلــبي: هل تقدر على فراقه ؟
بـــكـى , وقال: فراقك أهون من فراقه​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*      الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!

دى عجبتنى اووووووووووووووووى
وحسيتها بجد
اقوال تحففففففففففففه بجد
تسلم ايدك ياسكره
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووول​ ​*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء

*حلووووووووين اوى كلهم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*عجبوني دول قوووي​*



marmora jesus قال:


> ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء
> 
> 
> الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!
> ...




*تسلم ايديكي مرموره
وحشتنا مواضيعك الحلوه
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

قبل ايام وفي لحظة جنون ..قررت ان انساك واستبدل قلبي بحجر ... بعد ايام وفي لحظة ذهول اهتزت اضلعي شوقا .. وسالني عنك الحجر.
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الاقوال يا مرموره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

إذآ كُنت رجلاً ب معّنى آلكلمهْ ,
 ! .. فلإ تسمح لـ فتإة إن تبّكي
 و إذآ , كُنت تحبْ تلكَ آلفتإة فلإ تدعهإ تغيب عنكَ ’
 … و إذآ كُنت تعشقهّإ فلآ تسمح لهإ بـ آلرحيِل”

عجبتني اوي الفقره دي

تسلمي حبيبتي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

> الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!
> 
> إذآ كُنت رجلاً ب معّنى آلكلمهْ ,
> ! .. فلإ تسمح لـ فتإة إن تبّكي
> ...



*حلوين دول جدااااااااااا
ميرسى يا مرمورتى
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

كلمات رقيقة


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (7 مارس 2011)

*كله على بعضه تحفه*

*بجد يسلم ايديك*

*ميرسى يا مرموره*​


----------



## انريكي (7 مارس 2011)

اقوال جدا جدا رائعة

تسلم ايدك اختي الغالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> شكسبير
> ................
> 
> إذآ كُنت رجلاً ب معّنى آلكلمهْ ,
> ...


*روووووعة اوى
عجبونى دول
ميرسى لك يا مرمورة
سلام يسوع معاكى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء
> 
> روووووووووعة
> تسلمي حبيبتي  ​





ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *      الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!
> 
> دى عجبتنى اووووووووووووووووى
> وحسيتها بجد
> ...




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
نورتيني
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*جميل اوووووووي يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مارس 2011)

كل مافي الأمر هو أنني طفلتك
...!!!
التي لا تجيد أبدا مواجهة الدنيا في غيابك


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ليست الرجولة بأن تُحبكَ كل النساء ..ولكن الرجولة أن تعشق و تُخلصَ لإنسانة واحدة وتجعلهاَ فوق كُل النساء
> 
> *حلووووووووين اوى كلهم*​




ميرسي لمرورك مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبوني دول قوووي​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليك يارب يا مايكل
يا باشا بتعلم منك
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الاقوال يا مرموره
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





ميرسي لمرورك كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مارس 2011)

*امممممممممممممممممممممم*

*احساس رائع لكن يغلبه الجرح فيئن*

*الحب احساس رائع به تهون كل الالام وتذرى فى ثناياه*

*ربنا يعطينا الحب الحقيقى*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

> *تعلمت من الحياة .. أن دموعى لن تجرح سوى قلبى .. لن تشعر بها سوى روحى .. لن
> تترك أثار قهرها سوى على خدى ! تعلمت من الحياة أن أكتب أحزانى .. ألامى ..
> جروحى بيدى على جدار قلبى وأجعلها كالسر المدفون بنبض قلبى .. لا تراها
> سوى عينى .. لا تحفظ سرها سوى روحى! تعلمت من الحياة أنه لا مخلوقاً على
> ............وجه الأرض سيحبنى .. سيخاف على .. سيحافظ على سوى أنا فقط وليس غيرى*​





*شكرا جداااا
موضوع رااائع جداااا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

*



			الرجولة بعين حواء .. ليس فقط ...ملابس أنيقة و إتكيت .. الرجولة .. هى أن يستطيع أن يحتويها فى لحظة ضعفها وأن يكون لها ذاكـ الجبل الشامخ الذى يبقى صامداً ما إن انكسرت وسقطت دمعتها..!!



أحببت انسان رغم أنه ابكانى .. وأبكيت انسان رغم انه أحبنى
وفى الاثنين هناك جرح .. فعذرا أيها الحب .. لكن لا أريد ان يتأذى أحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هلطش دووول 
ثانكس ياحبيبتى​*


----------

